# Verena Kerth Playboy 2013



## knuddelbär (17 Juli 2013)

Verena Kehrt hat sich für die August Ausgabe des Playboy ausgezogen


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2013)

*AW: Verena Kehrt Playboy 2013*

Kann ich bestätigen und sagen, dass der Shoot sehr ordentlich geworden ist :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (18 Juli 2013)

bevor wieder nach den Bildern gefragt wird_* die sind hier verboten*_ *d**as gilt auch für PM´s*


----------

